# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Ժամանակակից նկարիչներ

## Մելիք

Մեր սիրած նկարիչները թեմայում արդեն ասել եմ, որ իմ սիրած ժամանակակից նկարիչներից մեկը Օվսաննա Հարությունյանն է ( www.ovsanna.am ), ցավոք, ինչքան գիտեմ հիմա նա Մոսկվայում է ապրում: Բացի նրանից, վերջերս ինձ համար ևս մի հիանալի ու հետաքրքիր նկարիչ բացահայտեցի`պատերազմի միջով անցած ու պատերազմն իր միջով անցկացրած: Անունը Մկրտիչ Տոնոյան է: Նրա նկարները կարող եք նայել այստեղ` www.tonoyan.com

----------


## Մելիք

Ժող, ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, ձեր կարծիքը Տոնոյանի մասին, չե՞ք արտահայտվի:

----------


## ladyARM

Լավ հոգեվիճակի նկարագրություն... Պապին էլ ա լավ ա ստացվել...
Հետաքրքիր կտավներ են, և ընդհանրապես ես կարծում եմ. որ վատ կտավ չկա, կան շատ-շատ տարբեր կարծիքներ...
 Անկեզծ ասած ներկայիս նակրիչներից քչերին եմ ճանաչում, բայց կարծում եմ, որ բոլորն էլ յուրովի հետաքրքիր են, ու ամպայման կգտնեն ինեց գնհատականները:

----------

